# HELP! Working Permit for Filipino Citizen



## meljul (May 21, 2012)

hello

im new here in this site. 

here's my situation. i have a Greek partner living here in the Philippines for almost a year now. And we really want to move to Greece so soon. Currently I'm unemployed. and I can't apply for schengen visa for that matter because it requires that i need to be employed or self-employed.


I've read that it would take so much time to process the papers specially for the residence permit. That's why I opt to apply for working permit. 

My partner's family has some businesses there in Greece. His mom is willing to be my employer.

Here's my questions. What are the processes that my potential employer should do? Normally, how long does it take?


Shedding thoughts and experiences are highly appreciated.


Thank you!


----------



## wka (Sep 18, 2009)

That's great that his mom will employ you! I believe that what she needs to do is advertise the position in the newspaper. For her to sponsor you, she has to claim that when she advertised the position, you (or you and other non-EU citizens) were the only person who applied and was suited for the job. Of course given the current unemployment in Greece (22%) that will be very hard for her to prove. 

An easier way is probably for the two of you to get married. That will get you automatic right to work and live in Greece for 5 years. However, if you don't feel ready to marry him, definitely don't do that. That's only for those people who are SURE they want to get married. In those cases, they often will get married a little sooner than they might have otherwise.


----------



## meljul (May 21, 2012)

thanks so much for your quick reply.

of course we are considering to get married some time in the future.

Is that really necessary to advertise that? or is there just a specific job that needs to be advertised? if yes, how many times she needs to do that?

What would be the next step after advertising? Does she needs to go to the municipal, OEAD, interior ministry? 

seems like it's too complicated and so much work to be done.

Hope you could help us.

Thank you so much!


----------



## inamesh (May 9, 2012)

*Go for a regular Schengen*

Hi! 
Trying to get a work permit beforehand will be a nightmare both for you AND your sponsor. I do not recommend doing that. I am from a non-EU country too (India), and I was unemployed when I applied for my Schengen Visa. Here's what you can do -

Get a Schengen Visa. (You are mistaken that you need to be employed or self-employed). Just write a letter mentioning that you are unemployed. Ask your partner to get all the information about required documents etc for you from the Consulate/Embassy of Greece in your area. If you don't have enough money in your account to support your travel, you will need some supporting letter from your partner's mother in Greece that she is willing to pay for all your expenses . Or if you go to the embassy together with your partner they may accept his declaration too.

Of course, your Schengen visa will only be valid for 90 days (max). 
If you want to stay longer after you get here, you can go for a *cohabitation agreement ("σύμφωνο συμβίωσης"* in Greek) with the help of a lawyer. With that you can apply for a residence permit that is renewable yearly. As soon as you apply for this permit you will have the right to work in Greece. (You don't have to wait until you get the actual permit, which takes ages).

If everything goes well, you can later get married and that will automatically cancel your cohabitation. If not, it is easy to dissolve, even unilaterally by going before a notary public.

The law on cohabitation is a relatively new law (2008) so not many people know about it, but I have jumped through all these hoops this year so it is definitely a possibility.
Best of luck!


----------



## miltbrave (Mar 14, 2012)

inamesh said:


> Hi!
> Trying to get a work permit beforehand will be a nightmare both for you AND your sponsor. I do not recommend doing that. I am from a non-EU country too (India), and I was unemployed when I applied for my Schengen Visa. Here's what you can do -
> 
> Get a Schengen Visa. (You are mistaken that you need to be employed or self-employed). Just write a letter mentioning that you are unemployed. Ask your partner to get all the information about required documents etc for you from the Consulate/Embassy of Greece in your area. If you don't have enough money in your account to support your travel, you will need some supporting letter from your partner's mother in Greece that she is willing to pay for all your expenses . Or if you go to the embassy together with your partner they may accept his declaration too.
> ...



thanks so much for your advice. 

we actually went before to the embassy and my partner talked to the consulate. The latter told him that it is important that i need to have a job and not just any kind of job but i should have a salary of over $4000.00 every month for him to approve.he said the rationale behind this is that i will be back to my country. So, that's why i suppose that our best solution for our case would be the work permit. 

I think it is more strict here in the Philippines than in India. But rules are rules. 

as far as what i have read the work permit would take only a couple of weeks. and by the way i already had have processed all the necessary documents that i should have except for the medical exams.

we don't mind getting schengen visa or whatever permit we just want to go from the Philippines together.


Do you know the processes of work permit?

Thanks so much inamesh. Super Appreciate that you share your experience


----------



## inamesh (May 9, 2012)

miltbrave said:


> Do you know the processes of work permit?


Hi,
The permit that I mentioned is also a work permit. It gives you the right to work, study, whatever you want... But it must be renewed every year, and it can only be issued from Greece, so you need to get here on a normal Schengen Visa and then start the process at least 1 month before your visa expires.

Getting a salary of over 4000$ per month in Greece right now would be difficult. 
Anyway, best of luck!


----------

